# Clomid - Round Two!



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi there ladies









I'm Ros, 30, married for nearly 5 years and have Molly who turned 3 years old on Monday - a Clomid miracle









This week was the start of my Clomid Rollercoaster as we're trying for another baby and unfortunately have no chance of it happening naturally.

I have PCOS and very few periods (actually I've had about 12 natural periods in my life). Luckily I've just finished a period so on day 22 I need to get blood tests done, then if I have another period next month (which I really am not counting on) then I can start the Clomid on day 2. However I'm thinking it will most likely be that I have to take Noresthisterone to induce a bleed, then begin the Clomid.

xx


----------



## katedoll (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Ros
Just wanted to wish you good luck.  I wonder how many months you had to take clomid first time round before you had your daughter?  It bodes well that it worked last time, so fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Katedoll, 

Sorry only just seen this! The Clomid worked first time for us with Molly so we were very, very blessed   I just hope we're as lucky second time around   

Looks like I'll be starting my first round of Clomid on Sunday, I feel sooooo nervous about it all. Even more so than first time round  

x


----------

